# Sunday night



## iyavor

Hi

From my understanding, "Sunday night" should translate, in Mandarin Chinese, into 

星期日晚上

Must we say all of that? Or is there a shorter version, say like-

“日上”

Of course- I'd like to apply this to any day of the week, morning or night.

谢谢！！！

Ilan


----------



## Jerry Chan

周日晚 - The shortest we can use, I think.


----------



## cateran

jerry chan said:


> 周日晚 - the shortest we can use, i think.



好像很少这样说吧? 听起来有点怪!
"周六晚上"听起来更自然一些, 你觉得呢?


----------



## Jerry Chan

cateran said:


> 好像很少这样说吧? 听起来有点怪!
> "周六晚上"听起来更自然一些, 你觉得呢?



樓主問"星期日晚上"如何簡寫, 很可能是因為在特定位置上寫出來太長, 所以我提供一個the shortest possible版本, 就像英文簡稱Feb, Wed等等

不過這裡也可以討論一下：
1. "周日晚"用國語說出來是不自然, 但用中國其他地方語言說出來, 卻不一定
2. 用文字表達的話, 我相信"周日晚"也可以. 國語裡的一些虛字, 我認為並非不能省略, 例如"花兒謝了", 寫成"花謝了"也無不可


----------



## cateran

jerry chan said:


> 樓主問"星期日晚上"如何簡寫, 很可能是因為在特定位置上寫出來太長, 所以我提供一個the shortest possible版本, 就像英文簡稱feb, wed等等
> 
> 不過這裡也可以討論一下：
> 1. "周日晚"用國語說出來是不自然, 但用中國其他地方語言說出來, 卻不一定
> 2. 用文字表達的話, 我相信"周日晚"也可以. 國語裡的一些虛字, 我認為並非不能省略, 例如"花兒謝了", 寫成"花謝了"也無不可



我觉得跟你举的例子,可能有些不同!
“花谢了"和"花儿谢了",语气上有所不同.但是意思相同,而且也没有意思没有表达不完整的感觉. 但是"周日晚"和"周日晚上"感觉前者似乎话没有说完,或者是不完整的. 对于简写,那当然是可以的,比如你某个地方写不下那么多字.但是在口语中确实我觉得有点话没说完的感觉.

当然, 也许在某些方言中也是可以的. 但至少在我在大陆生活30年的经验来看,确实从来美有听到别人说"周日晚".但有说"周日晚6点"或者类似的说法,这也是为什么我听到这句话感觉没有说完的.

比如,我以前的广东同学会说"我饥",但是至少北方的以及我其他地方的同学不会这样说,会说"我饿啦"或者"我饿了".

看到你是在香港的,那可能在那边有这样的说法.


----------



## Jerry Chan

cateran said:


> 我觉得跟你举的例子,可能有些不同!
> “花谢了"和"花儿谢了",语气上有所不同.但是意思相同,而且也没有意思没有表达不完整的感觉. 但是"周日晚"和"周日晚上"感觉前者似乎话没有说完,或者是不完整的. 对于简写,那当然是可以的,比如你某个地方写不下那么多字.但是在口语中确实我觉得有点话没说完的感觉.
> 
> 当然, 也许在某些方言中也是可以的. 但至少在我在大陆生活30年的经验来看,确实从来美有听到别人说"周日晚".但有说"周日晚6点"或者类似的说法,这也是为什么我听到这句话感觉没有说完的.
> 
> 比如,我以前的广东同学会说"我饥",但是至少北方的以及我其他地方的同学不会这样说,会说"我饿啦"或者"我饿了".
> 
> 看到你是在香港的,那可能在那边有这样的说法.



我要說的是, "不標準"的普通話, 不等於"不標準"的中文
我相信除了"周日晚"外, "今晚", "昨晚"等都是標準的中文

至於"我餓", 其實廣東人也不會這麼說. 一般是說"我肚餓喇"


----------



## bonjourtoutlemonde

"周日晚"在我听来很自然啊，尤其是作为一句句子的开头，如：“周日晚，我们将启程去上海。”
“周日晚上”却有些奇怪，还是“周日晚间”比较自然。


----------



## BODYholic

I'm more curious with "Monday night". Over here, *colloquially*, we say "拜一晚上" and 依此类推. For weekends, Saturday night it will be "拜六/周末晚上", Sunday night "礼拜晚上".

Let me know if people from your region understand us?




iyavor said:


> Hi
> 
> From my understanding, "Sunday night" should translate, in Mandarin Chinese, into
> 
> 星期日晚上
> 
> Must we say all of that? Or is there a shorter version, say like-
> 
> “日上”
> 
> Of course- I'd like to apply this to any day of the week, morning or night.
> 
> 谢谢！！！
> 
> Ilan


----------



## Jerry Chan

BODYholic said:


> I'm more curious with "Monday night". Over here, *colloquially*, we say "拜一晚上" and 依此类推. For weekends, Saturday night it will be "拜六/周末晚上", Sunday night "礼拜晚上".
> 
> Let me know if people from your region understand us?



I understand, but only because I'm a "Hokkien lang".


----------



## BODYholic

Thanks Jerry. Noted your reply.

I like to add that we also say "拜一夜晚" even in Cantonese. "拜x" is an abbreviation for "礼拜x".


----------



## Jerry Chan

BODYholic said:


> Thanks Jerry. Noted your reply.
> 
> I like to add that we also say "拜一夜晚" even in Cantonese. "拜x" is an abbreviation for "礼拜x".



In Hong Kong we absolutely don't shorten "禮拜x" as "拜x"
If we do, "拜三" should be quite interesting:
It sounds like "拜山" or "buy衫"


----------



## bonjourtoutlemonde

-_-!!
又学习了！
“拜x”，原来还能这样说。各地使用的中文差异好大！


----------

